# Handgun for wife



## bhmorrill (Dec 31, 2007)

I have been lurking for awhile and have already learned a lot from you all and now have a question for you. I have searched on here about this and have read quite a bit, but would like some further input for my situation, so here it is.

Both my wife and I grew up around firearms, but until recently we had not purchased any ourselves. We recently had our first child and are now feeling more concerned about protecting ourselves and our little one. Our first purchase was a Glock 27. I am loving it so far, but my wife has a very difficult time working it. It takes her forever to switch out a magazine, just not enough finger strength I guess. 

So, I know that the best way to go is for my wife to try multiple guns herself and then buy the one that she feels most comfurtable with. But, my question for you all is, if you were in a similar situation what would be the top three (or four, or five) handguns you would have a woman try out? From what I have read, I am leaning towards either something like a SP101 or one of the Smith & Wesson airlight or airweight types, or a Kel-Tec. But, I haven't used any of these myself, but from what I have read it seems that their operation would be more easy for my wife to manage. But I would like to hear other suggestions as well so that I can edjucate myself as best I can and get a few of them into her hands to try out. We are planning on getting CCW permits here before too long, and she will more than likely carry in her purse. Thanks in advance for your input :smt023


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Wife model*

bhmorrill: Sir; two different approaches.
1. you and the Miss'ess sit down and practice with an empty weapon.
mess with it until it is second nature. 
2. Miss'ess sits and messes with unit until she is comfortable. unloaded of course.
3. Don't "yell" at each other; this is part of the learning curve.

[2.] You and the Miss'ess go to a shooting range; let her shoot different models until the "magic" one shows up. Nothing wrong with a revolver if she is comfortable.

Without question you are both on the right page. Next would be the Concealed Carry.:smt033

Practicing with all aspects of handgun, long gun is the key. Shooting being just as important as clearing a 'jam'
Practice and practice until you are more than comfortable then practice until you are more than competent.:mrgreen:

Follow up with your direction and thinking:smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

A revolver would certainly be easy for her to learn on. But I wouldn't start her out with an airweight or snubby. They can be difficult to handle. We have a S&W 60 with a 3" barrell that 3Reds can handle really well. Anything smaller is too much for her.

3Reds started out with a Bersa .380, a really sweet semiauto that's not hard to handle. When she decided she wanted more firepower, she went to a Glock 19. She does well with it, no problems racking the slide or ejecting magazines. She felt the XD 9 was a bit easier, but settled on the Glock.

For concealed carry, she felt the Glock, and even the Bersa were a little heavy. She started shooting my Keltec 3AT and now carries one of her own.

Your wife's likes and dislikes are likely to change as she grows in experience and knowledge. So be patient and be prepared for her to end up with a gun that is different from the one she starts out with. 

Not a bad thing! :smt033

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Keep in mind that a person with weak fingers will have lots of trouble with the DA trigger on a revolver. Revolvers are indeed simple to operate, but can be more difficult to shoot well than a semiauto with a good trigger.

A lightly-spring 9mm 1911 might be good for her, since she will be carrying in a purse, which makes gun size less relevant (unless she uses a tiny purse). These guns are very easy to operate in terms of cycling the slide, and the magazine release can be adjusted to drop the mag with relatively light pressure. If you go the 1911 route, though, keep in mind that intensive training in finger discipline and thumb safety operation are required.

If you have the money, you might also have her try an HKP7, either the "PSP" or M8 versions. Some people love these guns, other hate them (sort of like Glocks), but they tend to work well for shooters with smallish/weakish hands.

My own wife selected a CZ75B as a first gun, and it served her well for years, including purse carry. She ran it like a 1911, carrying it cocked and locked.


----------



## bhmorrill (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the input so far, and hopefully more will come in.

As far as practicing with unloaded gun, that was what we were doing when she decided it was just too hard for her. I locked the slide back with an empty magazine in and told her to pretend she had just emptied it and needed to put another (empty one) in. Even after I showed her multiple times how to do it, it still took her quite a while to simply drop the mag, put new one in, and release the slide. Maybe I need to get her doing finger strength exercises or something. She is a fit woman, does aerobics that would kick my butt 3-4 times a week, but I guess she just doesn't ever use much finger strength for anything. Surprised me how weak she was, never would have guessed. So, the Kel-Tec and Bersa .380 would be considerably easier to work then? Any other autos that she should try? And with the revolvers, even when just shooting 38s snubbies are often too much for women? 

Thanks again for the pointers!


----------



## bhmorrill (Dec 31, 2007)

And I will have to read up some on the CZs and 1911s, don't know much about them. Any other larger autos that might be easier for her to manage? I am afraid that size is going to be a bit of a factor for her. I think for her to carry it she will need it to be small, but maybe if she shoots a few small and large the ease of shooting larger handguns will change her mind and she won't mind the extra weight...we shall see.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

As I've stated in prior threads, my wife took my Bersa 380 and I'll never see it again. It's a great pocketbook gun, light, small, not too much kick, but still a 3.5" barrel and shoots well from 15 yards in. The mag spring on the single stack is very light so she won't have loading problems and the mag release is light as well. Mine has a stiff safety though and some oil and actioning the safety multiple time loosened it up. She has no problems with it at all.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

my wife has the same problem with pulling the slide on automatics
if the automatic has an exposed hammer - she can cock the hammer first then work the slide: it is a lot easier that way
thus the springfield EMP would be a fine choice
go to the gun shop and have her try this and see what i mean
with autos without and exposed hammer i would go to the dealer and see which auto has the easiest slide and/or a gunsmith could modify it - but keeping it safely modified
revolvers are easire to operate to go SA for the first shot 
but
later in life, diciplined caution will always have to be exercised - kids are so inquisitive and i would think an auto without one in the chamber is a bit safer
as for caliber: .380 keltec; or .380 ruger lCP when they come out; or a small sized single stack 9mm like the springfield emp or the para-ord covert black slim hawg or the SS slim hawg


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*For my wife:*

" if you were in a similar situation what would be the top three (or four, or five) handguns you would have a woman try out? "

1. Taurus 9mm pt111 milenium - this is my wife's favorite gun to fire that I own. - great for small hands. she may have problems with the slide tho
2. Smith and Wesson 38 special/airweight with internal hammer - simple, but not very fun to fire though
3. Keltec PF 9 - 9mm / a new pistol that replaces the Keltec p11
4. Beretta PX4 - I think Shipwreck owns one and he loves it.
5. Walther P22 - (I know let the flaming begin! What's the first rule of a gunfight? ) - only use high velocity rounds (CCI Velocitor, etc..)


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

My wife carrys a bersa .380cc its a little lighter then the standard bersa and it has finger groves for better grip. We went down to the local gun shop a couple days ago and i asked her if she wanted to handle anything, she responded by saying "we're not selling my bersa!" She carrys it in her purse or in an ankle holster depending on the day.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for your 5 identified 
i own a P22 and love it - 500 rounds so far and no FTFor FTE - just great
i would consider the PF9
nice size could be a long time winner making others make their own


----------



## XD_Hokie (Dec 29, 2007)

I took an all day class as a review and learned much and took the wife with me as she had never handled guns and wanted to have some experience since I have guns now. Now she can get her permit. 

Best thing I ever did was let someone else teach her the basics and show her and work with her. She worked hard in the class and loved it. Borrowed a gun for her to take the class with and was in the class with her moral support and discussion, but I let the instructor do the teaching, especially since I am fairly new at this myself. 

We worked together back home and review things, but I cannot tell you how much better it worked having a third party give the advice and recommendations. :smt052


----------



## bhmorrill (Dec 31, 2007)

XD_Hokie said:


> I took an all day class as a review and learned much and took the wife with me as she had never handled guns and wanted to have some experience since I have guns now. Now she can get her permit.
> 
> Best thing I ever did was let someone else teach her the basics and show her and work with her. She worked hard in the class and loved it. Borrowed a gun for her to take the class with and was in the class with her moral support and discussion, but I let the instructor do the teaching, especially since I am fairly new at this myself.
> 
> We worked together back home and review things, but I cannot tell you how much better it worked having a third party give the advice and recommendations. :smt052


Those are wise words, and I can see where that could help. Hadn't thought of that. Oh, and my wife actually grew up in Pulaski, VA, whole family is a bunch of Hokie junkies  We might end up out that way someday...we shall see.


----------



## XD_Hokie (Dec 29, 2007)

Gotta love those Hokies! I am just north of Blacksburg up I-81 about an hour in the Roanoke Valley. My mom was actually born in Pulaski some 70 years ago now. 

One thing I did recall from our class was my wife has FTF for limp wristing with XD-9 Service Model that I borrrowed and I was using my XD-9SC. The instructor told us with her small hands she was having trouble keeping a good grip with heat and sweat and the we should consider a different gun for her with a smaller grip. Possibly a single stack mag pistol. I have her a Kel-Tec PF-9 now that fits her well and she likes it. Just taking a little while to get it broke in and for her to carry yet. Not sure if the adjustable grip on the M&P may work for some, but she did not like the feel of it.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

My wife has four choices, a Colt .380 Pocketlite, a Bersa .380CC, a Ruger SP101 in .32 H&R Magnum and a S&W .9mm Lady Smith. I cannot explain her reasoning but her first choice is always the S&W .9mm Lady Smith which is the largest of all four, however, still relatively small, Her second choice is the SP101 in .32 H&R Magnum. 

IMHO, the four guns above are all excellent choices, as would be the Kel Tech .380. I'm sure the new Ruger .380 LCP will be an excellent choice as well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

bhmorrill said:


> Thanks for the input so far, and hopefully more will come in.
> 
> As far as practicing with unloaded gun, that was what we were doing when she decided it was just too hard for her. I locked the slide back with an empty magazine in and told her to pretend she had just emptied it and needed to put another (empty one) in. Even after I showed her multiple times how to do it, it still took her quite a while to simply drop the mag, put new one in, and release the slide. Maybe I need to get her doing finger strength exercises or something...


It isn't strength. It's technique.
Go to the *Cornered Cat* website, and read Kathy's instructions for racking the slide of a semi-auto pistol.

To eject a magazine, don't make her use her thumb the way you do. Try this instead:
Magazine in pistol. Pistol in firing position, lined up with eyes.
Right hand brings pistol down and around so it's in front of her face, pointing off to the left and somewhat upward. Finger off trigger.
At same time, left hand has slid up and left from where it was gripping right hand until it rests against outside of slide, halfway to muzzle.
While all this is going on, right hand circles around pistol's butt to bring magazine release button under right thumb. Pressure of left hand helps this happen.
Right thumb presses magazine release while, at the same time, left hand presses pistol against right thumb. The combination of forces meeting on the release button releases magazine easily, and it drops out.

Let me know if any of this helps.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> My wife carrys a bersa .380cc its a little lighter then the standard bersa and it has finger groves for better grip. We went down to the local gun shop a couple days ago and i asked her if she wanted to handle anything, she responded by saying "we're not selling my bersa!" She carrys it in her purse or in an ankle holster depending on the day.


I need to find me a woman that packs and is proud of it. Granted, I've dated two girls that had handguns, but neither of them carried.


----------

